
Ask HN: Given the sophistication of modern search engines, can this be my site? - kizer
Google has spoken about their JavaScript-aware crawler.<p>Could this be my site:<p>&lt;script src=“...&#x2F;boot.js”&gt;&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;
======
kizer
Assuming content is rendered quickly and ARIA is somehow employed? I’m asking
about totally “pure js” single page applications, and their affordance to SEO
and accessibility.

